# Lohnt es sich noch?



## Geige (16. April 2008)

Hi leute,
hätte mal ne frage,
lohnt es sich noch daoc so "kurz" vor war noch anzufangen?

spiele im mom wow aber ich mach am liebsten pvp 
und das langweilt mich in wow schon langsam :s
also wie siehts aus lohnt es sich noch?


----------



## Wahooka83 (17. April 2008)

ob es sich lohnt ist eine gute frage.

ich habe vor einigen tagen auch wieder "angefangen", allerdings ertappe ich mich selbst dabei das ich öffter in WoW online bin als in DAoC.

daoc war früher ein richtig geiles spiel, mitlerweile verkommt es zu einem 08/15 game. die letzten 3 patch`s waren fürn arsch und haben 50% aller spieler vertrieben, dazu dann noch das "neue" beschi**** interface.

ich spiel das jetzt nebenbei nur für paar kumpels aber ansonsten um deine frage zu beantworten:

Nein.


----------



## Geige (18. April 2008)

ich hab mir jetzt mal die trial angesehn und muss sagen,
dass das eher ned so berauschend is,
das interface is ne krankheit und ich hab iwie keinen plan was ich machen soll^^


----------



## Geige (18. April 2008)

quest sind total unlogisch aufgebaut und ...


----------



## Tikume (20. April 2008)

Ist doch im Prinzip ganz simpel:

1. Vom gedanken Abschied nehmen dass man Wow spielt
2. Mobs hauen bis man Level 5 ist
3. Klasse wählen beim Trainer
4. Weiter Mobs hauen, bevorzugt in den Task Dungeons


----------



## Geige (20. April 2008)

danke also ab lvl 5 wählt man klasse =)
gut das ich das jetzt weiß ich hab mich nähmlich entschlossen ein bisschen weiter zu spielen vl wirds ja noch besser.
und ich muss sagen :ja es wird besser =)#
hab nen neuen cahr angefangen und bin jetzt lvl 4


----------



## Tikume (26. April 2008)

Von Lvl1 auf 5 ists immer krampfig, aber das hat man ja auch schnell abgehakt.


----------



## Geige (27. April 2008)

jo, es wurde besser
wenn ich auch ned gerade ne einfach klasse genommen habe befürchte ich
waldi =)

naja testacc ist vorbei und ich bin wieder bei wow naja 
einfach weiter stupid farmen und auf war warten *freu*
=)


----------



## Khaanara (28. April 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Von Lvl1 auf 5 ists immer krampfig, aber das hat man ja auch schnell abgehakt.



Seitdem sie Anfangsquest eingebracht haben, hat man doch Level 5 in einer Stunde gemacht und dann noch eine gute Anfangsausrüstung zusammen !

War früher schlimmer !


----------



## Grimmrog (9. Juni 2008)

Hey Leute hab DAoC mal angefangen vor einer Woche und wollte mal meine Erfahrunng weitergeben.

Aller Anfang ist schwer, sehr schwer.

Ich muss zugeben anfangs ist das Spiel in der bediening verdammt schwer, vor allem die tatsache das viele sachen über chatbefehle laufen.
Es nervt total wenn man beim anschquen eines gegenständes erts auf dne gegenstand klicken muss und dann auf "Info" um zu sehen was seien Spezifikationen sind, das macht das kaufen von gegenständen sehr nervig.
Auch bei klassne mit begleitern ist es sehr umständlich, daß man mit /avatar diesen erstmal anreden muss, nen simpler Button der das Menü aufruft um mit ihm zu kommunizieren.
Auch wenn man mit fern udn Nahkampfwaffe ausgerüstet ist, muss man um zwishen deisen zu wechseln die Waffe vorher erst auswählen (wenn ich lvl 50 bin mach ich mir dafür dann wohl ein Makro)

Auch das chatten ist Anfangs kompliziert, da man imemr /guild /group etc eingeben muss bis man dnan doch mal jemanden findet, der einem erklärt, daß und wie man sich neue chatkanäle anlegt.

fazit: wer sich davon erstmal nicht abschrecken lässt, und Hilfe sucht um sich zurechtzufinden und dann noch lernfähig ist, der sollte sich  chon diese Mühe amchen um dann endlich mal wirklich in das Spiel reinzuschauen.
DAoC könnte wirklich mal einen Blick in die UI´s anderer games shcauen und sein eigenes Interface überarbeiten (aber vielleicht will man die Kosten dafür ja auch nicht mehr aufbringen).

Anfangs macht man ein Paar Quests, und levelt recht fix, später schaut man dann mal in die Schlachtfelder, und haut dort die Mobs (diese geben meiner meinung nach am Besten EP. geht öfter fleißig zum lehrer und bekommt dort auch immermal eine neue Waffe.
(wenn man schnell eine Gilde findet, hat man vielleicht das Glück auch relativ shcnell an Rüstungen zu kommen die für das eigene levelbrauchbar sind.

so hab ich bisher gespielt, und ich bin nach ner Woche (nicht intensiven dauerzocken nun lvl 35 von 50 leveln.)

PvP macht wirklich großen Spaß, wenn man denn mal welches macht, (ist leider nicht viel los in den meisten levelbereichen) udn wenn man auf manchen leveln dann gegner trifft hat man oft das Problem das es STammspieler sind, die mit einem BB (Buffbot rumrennen- 2. von Ihnen eingeloggter char der hinterherrennt, heilt und Bufft) und man leider oft keine Chance hat. Zumindest nicht allein.

ist man allerdings mit einer Gruppe unterwegs im Schlachtfeld macht es echt riesigen Spaß, vor allem weil nicht alle so unkoordiniert rumrennen wie es nun mal leider in WoW der fall ist, und die gruppe auch auf einzelne mitglieder wartet, denn nur gemeinsam ist man stark.

Es ist einfach schön mal etwas andere im Schlachtfeld zu machen als nur Gegner zu kloppen und NPC´s
Mir macht es auf jedenfall riesen Spaß, denn ich kann Mobkloppend Im Schlachfeld (recht schnel) leveln, und wenn dann plötzlich doch mal Action ist halt schnell mitmischen.

So wie ich von Kollegen erfahren hab, muss man wohl nicht mal mehr was zahlen um  an das SPiel zu kommen, die Trialenthält alle Addons und der Updater lädt von alleine wohl sämtliche Addons herunter. jetzt muss ich wohl wenn Samstag die Trial vobei ist, nur noch meine Monatliche rate zahlen. Auf jedne fall freu ich mich wahnsinnig auf lvl 50, weil dann endlich mehr RvR und PvP Action sein wird.

Die Trial ist auch uneingeschränkt, man kann sich also nach herzenslust austoben.
Nur der sinn von Berufen ist mir noch nicht ganz klar, weil man ewig an denen zu leveln scheint, und die Items irgendwie nicht wirklich der reißer sind. Aber naja da ab ich ja noch zeit, daß heraus zu finden.

reingucken lohnt sich also schon irgednwie finde ich, weil PvP hier eine gänzlich andere Erfahrung ist als in vielen MMO´s.

hoffentlich wird RvR in WAR auch so werden, dann hab ich wohl nen SPiel fürs Leben gefunden XD aber man soll ja nicht den tag vor dem Abend loben.


----------



## Patso (14. Juni 2008)

dann werd ich mir das spiel mal anschauen ( bis WAR rauskommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 

ich hoff das es wirklich so gut is wie manche sagen... 

aber da bleib ich mal optimistisch (oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 


hmm fu trial läd nur mit 90 kbs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Recc (18. Juni 2008)

DaoC is toll ... hab angefangen als das erste addon (Shrouded Island) rauskam und mit darkness rising aufgehört ... 

naja mittlerweile is es sehr leer geworden auf den servern (troz cluster)...

wenn es wieder so wäre wie in alten zeiten wäre ich der erste der da fröhlich in hibernia rumspringt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber ich habe da keine große hoffnung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myronn (20. Juni 2008)

Aktuell laufen Umfragen, die verbliebenen Server auch noch zusammen zu legen. Könnte dem Spiel wieder ein bisschen Auftrieb geben. 

Ansonsten für Anfänger: www.daocpedia.de. Da werden sie geholfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mystika-Blutkessel (2. Juli 2008)

Kurz.....JA es lohnt sich

Das beste PvP-System was es auf dem MMO Sektor gibt!


----------



## umbraadeus (4. Juli 2008)

ich werde in der nächsten woche auch wieder mit DAoC beginnen,allerdings aufm us sever,so hab ich am abend die briten die nur eine std. unterschied haben und am morgen(wenn ich frei hab)die amys(6std unterschied)..da is also eig immer was los auf den severn =)..


@Grimmrog:''Auch wenn man mit fern udn Nahkampfwaffe ausgerüstet ist, muss man um zwishen deisen zu wechseln die Waffe vorher erst auswählen (wenn ich lvl 50 bin mach ich mir dafür dann wohl ein Makro)'' brauchst kein makro..da gehst am besten zur char auswahl,dann links unten ''optionen'' tastaturbelegung ,suchst dir in den zeilen ,rechte/linke waffe,2h,etc.. und legst sie(zb) auf '','' (nahkampf)und ''.'' fernkampf..

ansonsten..DAoC ist ein echt schönes spiel mit dem besten PvP/RvR .

ich könnte jetzt noch einige sachen von DAoC mit WoW vergleichen,aber WoW is mir den zeitaufwand einfach net wert =)


----------



## Ferox21 (17. Juli 2008)

Hm, ich hab DAoC auch mal angetestet in der Trial Version. Überraschenderweise war dabei die Grafik sogar besser als in WoW und das, obwohl das Spiel nen ganzen Kanten älter ist.

Aber leider merkt man ihm seine Zeit doch sehr an. Gerade der Einstieg ohne eine Richtung, was man jetzt machen muss und wie es weitergeht, wie komme ich wo hin usw. ist heute einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß und ein Relikt aus der Zeit, wo MMORPGs etwas für eine eingeschworene Fangemeinde waren. Vom Einstieg her ist auch heute noch WoW, gefolgt von Herr der Ringe Online, unübertroffen.
Dazu kam dann ein nicht skalierbares Interface, dass auf meiner recht hohen Monitorauflösung kaum mehr war als eine Mikroschrift und es so keinen Spaß machte zu spielen.

Und gerade jetzt, wo WAR vor der Tür steht würde ich es nicht ausprobieren wollen. Aber schön zu sehen, dass es anscheinend immer noch läuft...


----------



## umbraadeus (24. Juli 2008)

ich denke es lohnt sich auf jedenfall für die,die gerne neue MMOs entdecken wollen..und zur einleitung gibts ein tutorial..ich denke dort wird alles einiger maßen gut erklärt..

zu WAR..naja ich persönlich findes es nicht grad ein ´´gelungenes´´ game..es kommt sehr nach WoW und Lotro                     (beta)

ich werds net spieln..


----------



## Philister (3. Dezember 2008)

gibt es eigentlich noch den pvp server camlann? oder haben sie den mittlerweile abgeschaltet... gute alte zeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gloti (8. Dezember 2008)

Es gibt ihn noch, aber mit 30 Spielern ist er etwas... naja... tot ist ein zu hartes Wort...


----------



## Reo_MC (13. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe heute DAoC zum ersten Mal angetestet, Fazit (für die ersten drei Stunden aber nuja)
DAoC>WoW
WAR>DAoC

Ich finde es ein bisschen unübersichtlich, tot und verwirrend.
Sonst toll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gloti (19. Dezember 2008)

Wenn du magst kannst mir eine PN mit deinem Namen schicken, dann zeige ich dir warum DAoC>Alles. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sascha0809 (5. Februar 2009)

Hallo,


Ich habe mit DaoC vor knapp 5 Jahren aufgehört. Irgendwas hat mich damals sehr an ToA gestört.

Nach diversen Ausflügen in andere, mehr oder weniger, Online RPG`s bekam ich nun Wind von dem Kombi Abo für Warhammer und DaoC.

Also habe ich mal die Accountfreischaltung genutzt und mir Camelot mal wieder angeschaut.......Und mir sind fast die Freudentränen in die Augen geschossen.

Das Leveln ist lange nicht mehr so mühsam wie zur Anfangszeit, die Community ist immernoch sehr hilfsbereit, man bekommt ein Danke für`s buffen und rezzen...und auch sonst war es schön einige alte "Gesichter" wieder zu sehen.

Ich für meinen Teil werde das Kombi Abo nutzen und wieder regelmäßiger DaoC zocken. In der letzten Woche war im RvR gut was los und auf dem Servercluster tummeln sich imo so 2000-3000 Spieler.
Ich kann jedem nur raten er möge es einfach mal testen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
/bow

Sascha


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (5. Februar 2009)

Auf die Idee mit dem Kombisabo bin ich nach dem Wegwischen der Tränen auch gekommen. Zumindest um mal für 1-2 Monate von der WoW-Hero-Hatz wegzukommen.


----------



## Gernulf (20. März 2009)

DAoC war das beste Onlinespiel und das beste PvP-Spiel bis wer auf die Idee gekommen ist solche Eroberungstürme einzubauen, wo man innerhalb weniger Minuten in den Festungen war. Damals mußte man mit der Ramme ran aber auch schon die Katas haben das ganze schon abgeschwächt, weil man dann nur noch die Mauern in Schutt hauen mußte. Ich hatte viele Jahre(so 4 bis fast), da gespielt Normal und auch auf Classic und WAr ist nicht wirklich der DAoC-Killer, da haben die viel zu viel falsch gemacht. Aber irgendwann kommt ein DAoC 2 oder ein Spiel was die guten Sachen (PvP) von da komplett übernimmt - und damit meine ich nicht die 5x5 m³ Schlachtfelder in WAR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Klos1 (2. April 2009)

Ich glaube nicht, daß jemals ein Daoc2 kommt. Obwohl es natürlich sau geil wäre


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (2. April 2009)

@Gernulf Mit ner Ramme mußten nur die aus Hibernia und Midgard ran, Albion brauchte nur ein paar Pet-Caster. Im übrigen konnten dámals mehrere mittelmässige Hib-SGs unter 5 Minuten durch beide Tore zum Lord, den starken SGs haben da auch 50 Verteidiger nicht im geringsten gestört. Offenbar is dieser Mißstand, weil ein Handvoll Leute über Nacht alle Keeps erobern konnten inzwischen aufgehoben. Und Belagerungstürme sind nur sehr selten notwendig, weil die Schlachten um ein AussenKeep entschieden sind bevor der sich aufgebaut hat.


----------



## BaNi0 (19. April 2009)

So, ich hoffe mal, dass das Spiel sich noch lohnt, denn ich bin grade noch am Patch laden und werde mich dann in wenigen Augenblicken zum ersten Mal in die Welt von DAoC stürzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin mal gespannt wie das so wird.


----------



## sascha0809 (23. April 2009)

und?
Wie sind Deine Eindrücke?

Sascha


----------



## sascha0809 (4. Mai 2009)

wer mal wissen möchte was sich auf dem deutschen Servercluster so tut...hier mal ein Link:
www.ehrenregister.de

Einfach auf den Servercluster Glamourgan klicken.


Türme und Festungen wechseln beinahe im Minutentakt den Besitzer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

